# Movember



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello, I'm fundraising this Movember for Men's Health, and Prostate Cancer.


> *About The Campaign*
> During November each year, Movember is responsible for the sprouting of moustaches on thousands of men's faces, in Canada and around the world. With their "Mo's", these men raise vital funds and awareness for men's health, specifically prostate cancer.
> 
> On Movember 1st, guys register at Movember.com with a clean-shaven face. For the rest of the month, these selfless and generous men, known as Mo Bros, groom, trim and wax their way into the annals of fine moustachery. Supported by the women in their lives, Mo Sistas, Movember Mo Bros raise funds by seeking out sponsorship for their Mo-growing efforts.
> ...


If you visit my Movember Fundraising Page  , you can see the beard I gave up  , the moustache I'm growing  , and make a tax-deductable charitable contribution to my effort and raise vital funds and awareness, education, and research for men's health  . The funds raised in Canada support the number one male cancer, prostate cancer.

If you can make a donation, thats great! If not, I feel good just to know that you have read this and helped me in spreading awareness.

Lastly, is anyone else participating?!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was told that everyone would donate if i didnt grow the stache


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Just to keep from seeing you look sleezy? Haha

Tell them I'm gowing it for you, so they can send their donations this way to help my team.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought you were supposed to start with a completely clean shave?!?!?

I wanted to grow my mo, but after I grew a gotee last year when my wife was away for 2 weeks, it's not gonna go over good


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I'm no Tom Selleck! gotta have a handicap!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Not for the faint of heart*

Yeah so her words were imediately "oh god no no NonoNONONOnonono!" as soon as I stepped out of the bathroom, the look of horror on her face was hilarious, then I shaved it off for a fresh start....



>


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

df001 said:


> then I shaved it off for a fresh start....


NOOOOooooo That's epic. Haha. Alright then, props for growing.

Also you look very much like a friend of mine. Facial expression, hairline and all.


----------

